# What does sushi taste like?



## nicole (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok, I see that everyone is saying how they like sushi. I have never had it and i think i would be afraid to try it. whats in it and what does it taste like. It sounds scary


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2005)

Please don't be scared of sushi. You will be potentially missing out on something wonderful.

When most people here in the U.S. think of sushi, they are thinking of raw fish surrounded by rice and seaweed (maki), but there are many different forms it can take. This type does not always even always have raw fish in it. Sometimes it is just rice and vegetables and seaweed. This is usually a good way to be introduced to sushi if you are squeamish.

Nigiri (which is my favorite) is seasoned rice with a piece of (usually) raw fish on top. There often times is a little bit of wasabi shmeared under the fish. Wasabi is very spicy and is related to horseradish.

Sushi actually refers to the rice, not the fish as most people think. The rice is always seasoned with vinegar and sugar and salt. It is a short grain rice so it is pretty sticky and holds its shape well.

Going out for sushi is an experience. The plates are always decorated and arranged beautifully. Each plate looks like a work of art (usually). This really is a case where you eat with your eyes and your mouth. Usually people will pour a little soy sauce into a small dish to dip their sushi into. There is also some wasabi for you to add if you like things a bit spicier. Each plate will also have some shaved ginger to cleanse your palate between different pieces.

The raw fish can be hard for some people to try initially, but once you do you will be hooked. Each fish has a different taste and a different texture. Some are sweet and others are not as sweet. Some have a buttery texture and others have a firmer texture. There really is something for everyone.

When you go for sushi, make sure you go to a decent restaurant. You of course want to make sure you are somewhere that you can get very fresh fish.

Please give sushi a chance! The raw fish thing really is not that scary once you just try it once. It will make you wonder what you were ever nervous about in the first place.


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2005)

Here is a page  that explains a bit more.


----------



## nicole (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks GB


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2005)

My pleasure! The info I gave really just scratches the surface. Hopefully one day you will experience this wonderful food


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 2, 2005)

GB, I'm willing to be brave and try sushi, but only if I can have you there with me for expertise and encouragement!


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2005)

Nothing would make me happier PAB


----------



## GB (Mar 2, 2005)

Here is another great sushi page. There is TONS of great info at this one


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree 100% with what GB said. I was a bit squeamish about trying it but I was glad that I did. Like GB said, there are plenty of other options if you don't want the raw fish.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 2, 2005)

When we get to a place where we can get find sushi, usually order the sashimi (raw fish) platter because I find it so good.

Am not knocking sushi at all.

Do not think of the raw fish they put in sushi as the not very good looking stuff you find in the supermarket.  The fish used in sushi is very fresh and quite firm fleshed.

You might try going to a sushi place when they are not busy and ask them to help you choose a piece or two.

Or, in some places, fancy supermarkets even have sushi bars (but not around here).

Find a place where you can just try a piece or so, have a glass of sake or wine or beer, if you like, and see how you like it.

If you don't like the stuff, heck, it is only a few bucks and it will be an adventure.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 2, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Here is another great sushi page. There is TONS of great info at this one



This is a VERY good website. I would recommend everyone to read it, not just those who are not familiar with sushi.


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2005)

BLECH!!! Like my food dead & cooked.  Can just about tolerate a California roll.  Not for me.


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Mar 3, 2005)

Sushi is an experience everybody should try at least once in there lifetime.  I was at a convention in Toronto a few years ago, so I search the web and found the best rated sushi restaurant and make reservation.  Went in, sat right at the sushi bar in front of the chef and put my life in his hands.  Told him I had never tried sushi before and would like to go for the whole experience, there was actually a term for this but can't remember it now.  Got to watch him prepare me sample after sample until I told him I was done.  Some was really good, some was strong.  The best one was salmon done 3 different ways, one was raw, one was smoked and one was curred.  To do it again I think I would ask for sushi that isn't wrapped in that seaweed sheet, it's just a taste I can't get used to.  It is truly something that you should try at least once.
Leo


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2005)

Leo - when I first started eating sushi I hated the seawood - it would make me gag - then one day - poof - it was as if it wasn't even there - I started concentrating on the other flavors.  

Oh and mish - it is dead - well, except for that time I ate that scallop -   

sushi is a very clean taste - to begin with I would try the eel (cooked and sweet), tuna (very clean tasting - like eating a glass of water), and a spicy salmon roll - or just some kind of salmon roll.  Also, you can get eel with some cream cheese and avocado - and you can get tuna with radish sprouts - they have a nice bite to them.  Also, try a tempura roll - battered and fried then used in a roll.


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2005)

I would agree with Kitchenelfs first choices. Eel is cooked and tastes like barbaque sauce. It is probably the most familiar flavor for those who have never tried sushi.

Clean is the perfect way to describe tuna. I love that description!!! It is very fitting.

Salmon is wonderful. It is sweet and smooth and just really very tasty. Try the salmon last out of these three because the texture could possibly scare at first. It really is not scary, but it is not as firm as the tuna. It is a bit softer and (for lack of a better word) slimy. The flavor is absolutely amazing though. It is so sweet and delicious that you will want to eat a whole plate of it just on its own


----------



## luvs (Mar 4, 2005)

it's really good, nicole. it tastes different with each type. you could ask a friend who knows which you would and wouldn't like to come w/ you.


----------



## nicole (Mar 5, 2005)

My sister went to a chinese buffet the other day. I told her to try it and see if she liked it and to see if she thought I would  like it. Well, she did and she said she had to spit it out. She said it was very bitter (the seaweed I am assuming). She said that the greenish black stuff around it was horrible. I guess i will just have to try it. She insists that I will not like it. Next time we go to lunch it will definatly be chinese.


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2005)

For your first sushi experience, do not get it at a Chinese place and definitely do not go to a buffet. You need to get it from  Japanese Sushi restaurant. It really does make all the difference in the world. It would be like if you have never tried Mexican food. You would want your first taste to be from a Mexican restaurant, not from some place like Chilis that happens to have some Mexican dishes on the menu.

Once you have tried it and have decided if you like it or not, then you can get it from someplace that does not specialize in sushi. Places like Chinese restaurants (some actually do have very good sushi, but they are very hit or miss) and even some supermarkets now have sushi. These can be OK, but should never be your first experience. Kind of like having your first burger at McDonalds. It can be enjoyable, but it is certainly not representative of what a "real" burger is like  

Eating sushi is as much about the experience as it is about the food and you just wont get that at most Chinese restaurants. I am sure there are some out there that do it right, but I have not seen many.


----------



## Claire (Mar 5, 2005)

Nicole, I don't see where you are.  This has a huge impact on what kinds of sushi you will try.  Not all sushi has nori (seaweed) in it -- some is little rectangles of rice with a piece of ... something ... on top.  Because we live in a small midwestern town, when we had our sushi party we purposefully had no raw fish, 'though I love it dearly, I'll only eat in in towns that have daily flights from one of the coasts (yes, I'll eat raw fish in Chicago or even Madison or the QC, but it isn't a good idea here).  A perfect example of sushi is a bit of omlette on a rectangle of rice --- no fish at all, no seaweed at all.  

Hubby and I have introduced many to sushi, and almost all who like food at all have loved it.  Raw ahi (yellowfin tuna) is a very clean, fresh, crisp flavor.  I thought I'd hate eel, but didn't realize that it is usually smoked and really does (as previously mentioned) sort of taste like barbecue served on rice.  California rolls were invented to introduced novices to sushi, and are my secret vice.  I know it brands me, but I still love them best.  

When I moved to Hawaii (in my late 20s) I didn't like fish at all, period.  Then I realized what seafood can be.  My introduction wasn't sushi at all, but ahi sashimi (sashimi IS raw fish).  I was very hesitant, and was amazed that ahi sashimi tasted much like the best raw beef (I've always loved steak tartare and carpacio) -- crisp, clean, fresh.  I found sashimi easier to start with than sushi!  

Never, ever let anyone tell you that you won't like something.  You're a grown up.  YOU decide what you will like.  Start with California roll (the nori is inside), and go with a maximum of 4 people, and sit AT the sushi bar.  Just watching these great artists at work is half the fun.


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 5, 2005)

nicole said:
			
		

> My sister went to a chinese buffet the other day. I told her to try it and see if she liked it and to see if she thought I would  like it. Well, she did and she said she had to spit it out. She said it was very bitter (the seaweed I am assuming). She said that the greenish black stuff around it was horrible. I guess i will just have to try it. She insists that I will not like it. Next time we go to lunch it will definatly be chinese.



Really bad idea... never eat sushi at a buffe, much less a chinese or even korean one. 

For me sushi is about the rice before anything. A good sushi rice has a bit of tang from the vinager and nice sweetness imparted from glutenous rice and mirin (sweet syrupy wine) or sugar when not available. There's nothing wrong with making your rice very bold, in the olden day's stronger vinagers where used than now. While I use rice vinager I'll often splash in a little apple cider or white just to give it an extra kick. 

The stuff you noticed would be seaweed, which is mostly used as a garnish or in the case of rolls to help hold it together. Seaweed is GREAT stuff if you grew up eating seafood, since it really "has the taste of the sea" in it together with a nice aroma when toasted properly. 

Usually the best thing to do is order a california roll which will taste like cream cheese, avocado and other rich stuff (usually drowning out the salmon). If you like this explore a little, try some regular (nigiri) tuna sushi which will be the rice topped with a slice of good fish. If that works for you well there's dozens of things to try but MAKE SURE you get some Inari sushi, its SOO GOOOD. Basically it's sushi rice in a brown tofu wrapper that tastes similar to a slightly sweet omelette.


----------



## luvs (Mar 5, 2005)

http://www.digitalsushi.net/ (click on the pics of the sushi. it'll give you a description.)
i had my 1st sushi from a buffet. thank goodness i liked the taste of the nori (the seaweed) because the rest of the sushi was dry and had fake crab in it.
when i went to my 1st sushi bar, the whole experience was oustanding and turned me on to 'real' sushi from then on. from the beautiful presentation to the sweetness of the sushi, to the staff and my first taste of warm sake, it was all very memorable.


----------



## nicole (Mar 6, 2005)

thanks luvs, this will com in ehandy for me.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 20, 2015)

This post is from 2005, If you haven't tried it by now, you will never know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2015)

Sushi means seasoned rice.  Sashimi is the raw fish.  I love Sushi made with raw veggies and seaweed, a little _cooked_ Ahi Tuna is good, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sushi means seasoned rice.  Sashimi is the raw fish.  I love Sushi made with raw veggies and seaweed, a little _cooked_ Ahi Tuna is good, too.



I like it mainly for the cute factor!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 20, 2015)

When I first tasted sushi, let's use the commonly used name here, with raw fish, it was like eh, blah, what is the big deal? But then it grew on me. I love it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2015)

I really like sashimi, especially with pickled ginger, wasabi and soy sauce.  Not so hot for sushi rolls, usually too much rice for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like it mainly for the cute factor!



Those are darling onigiri (Sushi rice balls) for a Bento Box.  I have the room now to restart my interest in Bento Boxes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 20, 2015)

I suggest starting with musubi


----------



## Zagut (Aug 20, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like it mainly for the cute factor!


 
That Pic reminded me of this.

National Zoo officials believe they’ve spotted a fetus in giant panda - The Washington Post


 Those onigiri look about the right size. 


Sir Loin, You can't go wrong with Spam.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 20, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I suggest starting with musubi



That's not just musubi......that's spam musubi!....LOL...
They're actually quite good....     and perfect for a sushi newbie.


----------



## reginalynne (May 15, 2016)

I tried sushi just yesterday,  I was really hoping i would like it.  I did not,  I just know it had a small clump of cream cheese looked so wonderful to fishy a taste for me.  A little disappointed wanted to really like it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2016)

reginalynne said:


> I tried sushi just yesterday,  I was really hoping i would like it.  I did not,  I just know it had a small clump of cream cheese looked so wonderful to fishy a taste for me.  A little disappointed wanted to really like it.



Hi, and welcome to Discuss Cooking 

That type of sushi is Americanized. Japanese sushi only has raw or cooked fish or shellfish and vegetables. Don't give up on it after just one try 

Some of my favorites are shrimp, lobster and barbecued eel. There is also a type that only has vegetables. I don't care for the type with the nori (seaweed) on the outside of the roll; I don't know why, but these always taste more fishy to me. Try the ones with the rice on the outside.

Here's a good visual guide to sushi and sashimi: The Different Kinds of Sushi: Types, Names, and Photos


----------



## CraigC (May 15, 2016)

Good quality seafood used for sushi and sashimi should not taste fishy. Where did you have it? As GG says, don't let one bad experience put you off.


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> That type of sushi is Americanized. Japanese sushi only has raw or cooked fish or shellfish and vegetables. Don't give up on it after just one try



Americanized sushi, like the California Roll, for instance, is a good gateway sushi.  Then, try other very common rolls with bits of raw ingredients in them....eventually sampling sashimi and nigiri sushi items.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Americanized sushi, like the California Roll, for instance, is a good gateway sushi.  Then, try other very common rolls with bits of raw ingredients in them....eventually sampling sashimi and nigiri sushi items.



Well, I don't agree with that. I don't think cream cheese goes well with fish or seafood at all and it sets up false expectations of what sushi is. I think good gateway sushi includes veggie only (cucumber, carrot and avocado), cooked shrimp and barbecued eel. They're familiar flavors that give people the confidence to try more.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2016)

For reginalynne - I don't know where you tried it, but if it wasn't a Japanese restaurant with a sushi bar, definitely give it another try. If it was from a buffet or a grocery store, it probably wasn't as fresh as it should be. At a sushi bar, you can watch the chef make it right in front of you, which is part of the experience.


----------



## LizStreithorst (May 15, 2016)

There is good sushi and bad sushi.  I love the stuff when it's good.  My supermarket sells sushi.  I'd have it for lunch every day but it is not good.


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, I don't agree with that. I don't think cream cheese goes well with fish or seafood at all and it sets up false expectations of what sushi is. I think good gateway sushi includes veggie only (cucumber, carrot and avocado), cooked shrimp and barbecued eel. They're familiar flavors that give people the confidence to try more.


I don't think I've ever had rolls with cream cheese in it.    Perhaps it's used as a substitute ingredient at some restaurants..?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2016)

Here in Virginia, a California roll usually has cream cheese in it, and the person who bumped this thread said the roll she had contained cream cheese.


----------



## Souschef (May 15, 2016)

*Supermarket sushi*

The problem i have with packaged sushi is the rice has a different mouth feel. I believe they put something in to hold the rice together to survive shipment.


----------



## CraigC (May 15, 2016)

Souschef said:


> The problem i have with packaged sushi is the rice has a different mouth feel. I believe they put something in to hold the rice together to survive shipment.



At the Publix that offer sushi here, they make it in the store, everyday.


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2016)

CraigC said:


> At the Publix that offer sushi here, they make it in the store, everyday.


Yep, they're either made in-house or like this (Costco method):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2PFWUE8UiM


----------



## medtran49 (May 15, 2016)

Usually the cream cheese rolls have salmon or lox and are a play on a bagel, shudder.  I like the vege rolls with grated carrots, cucumber, avocado, etc.  Shrimp or crab tempura rolls are also a great place to start.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Americanized sushi, like the California Roll, for instance, is a good gateway sushi.  Then, try other very common rolls with bits of raw ingredients in them....eventually sampling sashimi and nigiri sushi items.





GotGarlic said:


> Well, I don't agree with that. I don't think cream cheese goes well with fish or seafood at all and it sets up false expectations of what sushi is. I think good gateway sushi includes veggie only (cucumber, carrot and avocado), cooked shrimp and barbecued eel. They're familiar flavors that give people the confidence to try more.



I've never once seen a California roll contain cream cheese, but then RF and I live in California.  GG, even the link you left doesn't show it with cream cheese. I too think that sounds gross.


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2016)

I saw a movie last night, East Side Sushi, and it briefly touched on some of these subject matters of what we've been discussing here.


----------



## LizStreithorst (May 15, 2016)

I think that if we Americans didn't think of sushi and something strange and gross we would have no problem with it.  I'll try everything.  If my first experience isn't good, I'll try it again, prepared differently.  Some folks are adventurous,.  Others are not.

I say bring on the head cheese, bring on the beef tongue and kidneys,  bring on the deep fried chicken gizzards.  It's all about how well it's made.  

I think the only things that I would not eat are human or dog or cat.


----------

